# won't work



## falon316 (Nov 12, 2009)

I HAVE INSTALLED RED FACTION GUERRILLA BUT IT WON'T PLAY. IT SAYS THAT THE d3dx10_39,dll was not found what do i do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/d3dx10_39-dll-not-found-missing-error.htm*


> 1. Restart your computer if you haven't yet.
> 
> The d3dx10_39.dll error might be a fluke and a simple restart could clear it up completely.
> 
> ...


----------

